# Rapido 924F - niggles



## bazzeruk

Just had our first real outing - found a few gremlins (all minor) so any advice appreciated.

1) Cab temperature gauge goes straight to halfway and stays there

2) Water tank gauge reads 50% even though I filled it until it overflowed. Occasionally bleeped on site to tell me water was low, then went back to reading 40%

3) Toilet warning light not working - should be green and then turns red when getting full?

4) The hot air outlet under the pull - out draw at the side of the sink has never been connected? I took up th epanel to expose the heating pipe and there has never been a "t" piece fitted - is this normal?

Cheers Bazzer


----------



## rayc

"Toilet warning light not working - should be green and then turns red when getting full?"

No green light on mine just red when approaching full.


----------



## ColinC

*Rapido 924f - Niggles*

Hi Bazzeruk

2) Water guage
These are notoriously fickle. Ours reads 30%( equivalent to 30litres) for anything between 20 to 45 litres.; Jumps to 50% for 45 to 75 litres and then shows 90% when full. I have put marks at 10 litre intervals up the side of the water tank (because it is translucent it is usually possible to see the actual level) and check it every 2 or 3 days. Not sure how accessible your tank is for that? You will find after a few trips you can judge what your daily usage is to within a few litres and fill up accordingly.

Can't help on the other items.

Colin


----------



## bazzeruk

*Re: Rapido 924f - Niggles*



ColinC said:


> Hi Bazzeruk
> 
> 2) Water guage
> These are notoriously fickle. Ours reads 30%( equivalent to 30litres) for anything between 20 to 45 litres.; Jumps to 50% for 45 to 75 litres and then shows 90% when full. I have put marks at 10 litre intervals up the side of the water tank (because it is translucent it is usually possible to see the actual level) and check it every 2 or 3 days. Not sure how accessible your tank is for that? You will find after a few trips you can judge what your daily usage is to within a few litres and fill up accordingly.
> 
> Can't help on the other items.
> 
> Colin


Thanks - cannot see the water tank - well hidden behind panels!


----------



## 747

If the van is a Fiat on a 2.8 JTD then the temp. gauge is a common problem. Apparently, you can disconnect the wiring behind the instrument binnacle and reconnect. It is supposed to cure it. Mine was like that and then went all the way round to boiling. 8O . I fitted a new temp. sender and cured it permanently.


----------



## Jean-Luc

bazzeruk said:


> Just had our first real outing - found a few gremlins (all minor) so any advice appreciated.
> 
> 1) Cab temperature gauge goes straight to halfway and stays there
> 
> 2) Water tank gauge reads 50% even though I filled it until it overflowed. Occasionally bleeped on site to tell me water was low, then went back to reading 40%
> 
> 3) Toilet warning light not working - should be green and then turns red when getting full?
> 
> 4) The hot air outlet under the pull - out draw at the side of the sink has never been connected? I took up th epanel to expose the heating pipe and there has never been a "t" piece fitted - is this normal?
> 
> Cheers Bazzer


If 2.8 jtd, the temp gauge problem is cured by removing the two screws at the top of the instrument binnacle, hinging it forward and reaching in and disconnecting the loom from the back of the instruments for a moment and reconnecting. This 'resets' the gauge and it will go back to working as normal. I had to do this once about a year ago and it's been ok since.

I have been told, and have come to believe it, that water quality can effect the water level sensors as they measure the level by passing an electrical current between themselves. When I fill up at home the guage never seems to register over about 75% (we have really good water here) but elsewhere the 'full' reading can vary between the 75% and 100% :?:

The toilet only comes on 'red' when there is only about a litre of space left 

Can't comment about the heating duct


----------



## Midnightrambler

Thanks Jean-Luc, you may have solved one of my problems. My water gauge appears to work perfectly in France, Germany, Holland etc, but never in the UK. Perhaps it is the water quality.


----------



## j50jwr

Hi Bazzer, I have a dummy air vent beneath the kitchen unit on my 785F, that acts as an air inlet (return) for the heater mounted under the kitchen, it must have this to enable hot air to be pushed out. There is no butterfly fitted so it can't be mistakingly closed off.

Where is your tank fitted and can you acess the top fitted cleaning plates.


John


----------



## bazzeruk

j50jwr said:


> Hi Bazzer, I have a dummy air vent beneath the kitchen unit on my 785F, that acts as an air inlet (return) for the heater mounted under the kitchen, it must have this to enable hot air to be pushed out. There is no butterfly fitted so it can't be mistakingly closed off.
> 
> Where is your tank fitted and can you acess the top fitted cleaning plates.
> 
> John


Hi John. The vent does have a butterfly which is why I thought it should have a hose connected.

I haven't found the access to the water tank yet! Does your gauge work ok?

I also have a heck of a draught coming out at the top of the cooker - I expect that is normal?

Cheers

Bazzer


----------



## j50jwr

Hi Bazzer, I'm not familiar with the 924, What age is it. Is the unconnected vent in the same cabinet set as the boiler/heater? 
My Fresh water gauge has always been OK, but I do wipe the sensor over when I clean the Tank, via the access port in the top. The waste one occasionally gets fouled but a de-gunge clears it, on mine I can get to it via one of the large inspection ports in the base of the tank. 
Rapido fit the vent behind the oven when they fit it for the UK market, it should come with a cover that covers most of the vent (like a fridge winter cover) which reduces the draft, In extreme circumstances I've removed the cover and clingfilmed it, and turned off the oven gas valve, but obviously remove before it you use the oven

John


----------



## Codfinger

Hi, our fresh water gauge reads fine and our water tank is under the the bench seat in the 983f, our temp gauge also played up and we did the disconect trick to cure, we also have the dummy vent (flapped type) under the sink I'm sure its to allow air to circulate as it does warm up under there due to the proximity of boiler. dont worry you have a great van.
Chris


----------



## bazzeruk

j50jwr said:


> Hi Bazzer, I'm not familiar with the 924, What age is it. Is the unconnected vent in the same cabinet set as the boiler/heater?
> My Fresh water gauge has always been OK, but I do wipe the sensor over when I clean the Tank, via the access port in the top. The waste one occasionally gets fouled but a de-gunge clears it, on mine I can get to it via one of the large inspection ports in the base of the tank.
> Rapido fit the vent behind the oven when they fit it for the UK market, it should come with a cover that covers most of the vent (like a fridge winter cover) which reduces the draft, In extreme circumstances I've removed the cover and clingfilmed it, and turned off the oven gas valve, but obviously remove before it you use the oven
> 
> John


It's a 2004 Model. The vent is away from the boiler.

How do you get to the tank to clean it?

Cheers


----------



## gingertom

Hi

Reference ` The hot air outlet under the pull - out draw at the side of the sink has never been connected`

I have a 924f, and some time ago i took it apart & discovered there is no blown air heater pipe for this outlet, i would therefore suggest this is normal !

As a matter of interest do you get warm air through the outlet in the shower/toilet area, I can only get a small amount.

Generally i am very happy with the 924f.

Best Regards


----------



## j50jwr

Hi There, I've now found your model in my 2004 catalogue, (I know its sad isn't it) I guess your heater is under the hob, as mine is, and your vent is under the drawer beneath the Oven? The water inlet is aft of the heater but I guess the tank is under the Dinette seat, the seat cushion is probably held on with Velcro and underneath you should find two holes with the inspection ports beneath. These can be unscrewed and, on mine the level sensor is cleanable from the inboard one, the wiring to the sensor is under the seat base top as is the pump. I've had 2 Rapidos, both 7 series and both have been as described.

John


----------



## bazzeruk

j50jwr said:


> Hi There, I've now found your model in my 2004 catalogue, (I know its sad isn't it) I guess your heater is under the hob, as mine is, and your vent is under the drawer beneath the Oven? The water inlet is aft of the heater but I guess the tank is under the Dinette seat, the seat cushion is probably held on with Velcro and underneath you should find two holes with the inspection ports beneath. These can be unscrewed and, on mine the level sensor is cleanable from the inboard one, the wiring to the sensor is under the seat base top as is the pump. I've had 2 Rapidos, both 7 series and both have been as described.
> 
> John


Thanks John - thats great - cheers


----------



## bazzeruk

Sorted the temp gauge problem - finally bought the tool needed for the cowling screws - discinnected the lead as suggested - thanks for the info


----------



## Jean-Luc

gingertom said:


> Hi
> 
> As a matter of interest do you get warm air through the outlet in the shower/toilet area, I can only get a small amount.
> 
> Generally i am very happy with the 924f.
> 
> Best Regards


The same problem developed in my 963F, on investigation I found that the duct had become detached from the boiler outlet, probably as a result of vibration from the cobbled streets in some of the towns in eastern Germany (formally GDR area) and the crap roads in Italy, which we encountered on a recent trip.


----------



## bazzeruk

gingertom said:


> Hi
> 
> Reference ` The hot air outlet under the pull - out draw at the side of the sink has never been connected`
> 
> I have a 924f, and some time ago i took it apart & discovered there is no blown air heater pipe for this outlet, i would therefore suggest this is normal !
> 
> As a matter of interest do you get warm air through the outlet in the shower/toilet area, I can only get a small amount.
> 
> Generally i am very happy with the 924f.
> 
> Best Regards


Only just been notified of this reply - don't know why!! Yes, the outlet for the bathroom is weak so will check the pipe as per suggestion. Do you get any heat output from the butterfly vent at the bottom of the pull out unit to the left of the cooker? Mine is not connected. There is a hole, however, in the floor that is exposed when you pull out that unit and this allows hot air to be blown into the cupboard. I am delighted with the 924F - lovely drive, handling and level of equipment.


----------



## PeteandMe

Found a disconnected outlet pipe on our 785f. Try running the heating at full speed and the feel around the Truma for signs of " draft" Bathroom vent will toast your feet in our van. The other vent is at the base of the bed. Another post on here talks of the cupboard getting hot. Reconnect by puhing it back onto the outlet spigot.


----------



## bazzeruk

PeteandMe said:


> Found a disconnected outlet pipe on our 785f. Try running the heating at full speed and the feel around the Truma for signs of " draft" Bathroom vent will toast your feet in our van. The other vent is at the base of the bed. Another post on here talks of the cupboard getting hot. Reconnect by puhing it back onto the outlet spigot.


Thanks but different layout to the 924 F which has a drop down bed.

The cupboard gets too hot to keep food in so will be blocking up the hole under the food tray


----------



## suecoo66

j50jwr said:


> Hi Bazzer, I'm not familiar with the 924, What age is it. Is the unconnected vent in the same cabinet set as the boiler/heater?
> My Fresh water gauge has always been OK, but I do wipe the sensor over when I clean the Tank, via the access port in the top. The waste one occasionally gets fouled but a de-gunge clears it, on mine I can get to it via one of the large inspection ports in the base of the tank.
> Rapido fit the vent behind the oven when they fit it for the UK market, it should come with a cover that covers most of the vent (like a fridge winter cover) which reduces the draft, In extreme circumstances I've removed the cover and clingfilmed it, and turned off the oven gas valve, but obviously remove before it you use the oven
> 
> John


We recently looked at a 924f and the cover is missing for the oven vent. Where is the best place to buy a replacement ?


----------



## rayc

suecoo66 said:


> We recently looked at a 924f and the cover is missing for the oven vent. Where is the best place to buy a replacement ?


Is it this one to the right of the door? if so I suggest you measure the hole as I think it may be a 'standard 'vent' as used on many motorhomes and available in accessory shops. It may help if you start a new topic as opposed to adding to this 12 year old one.


----------



## suecoo66

rayc said:


> Is it this one to the right of the door? if so I suggest you measure the hole as I think it may be a 'standard 'vent' as used on many motorhomes and available in accessory shops. It may help if you start a new topic as opposed to adding to this 12 year old one.
> View attachment 99429


Yes it's that one


----------



## rayc

suecoo66 said:


> Yes it's that one


There are plenty of vents on ebay such as this one. Measure the hole and find one that fits - just google motorhome air vents - you may have to trim the sides of the hole to fit but it should be easy and cheap. PLASTIC AIR VENT 14 1/2" x 5 1/4" 370mm x 130 inc insect net caravan motorhome | eBay


----------



## suecoo66

rayc said:


> There are plenty of vents on ebay such as this one. Measure the hole and find one that fits - just google motorhome air vents - you may have to trim the sides of the hole to fit but it should be easy and cheap. PLASTIC AIR VENT 14 1/2" x 5 1/4" 370mm x 130 inc insect net caravan motorhome | eBay


Thank you for your help


----------

